# PCT FUNDING



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me jumping over to this thread for some information for my friends PCT appeal.  

Do you know any information on about anybody that has appealed PCT  funding?

(refused because of age, my friend turned 40 yesterday)

Hope your all enjoying the lovely weather


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear peppa pig

Sorry, I can't help personally as we were refused on the grounds of my age (cut-off point at that time in our area was 3 and had to self-fund.  However, if you do a search on the FF site, you will find examples of people who have appealed on various grounds.

Ellie


----------



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I appealed on grounds that although my partner has children (who he rarely gets to see as they live abroad) I have not had children - I was 38 at the time and was turned down. I appealed, letter from gp and mp but still turned down xx


----------



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there congratulations twins how exciting xx

My friend has decided not to appeal now....however i think maybee next year the over forty rule will be changing in line with the new NICE guidelines due out next year i think.

I was the same as you refused funding due to partner having kids but i am luck that my PCT has changed its funding to children living with you so as we don't we now have are funding


----------

